# Nệm Lò Xo Liên Kết Là Gì?



## lephuonguyen (20/8/19)

Nệm lò xo là một trong những loại nệm được dùng rộng rãi và phổ biến nhất thế giới. Qua nhiều giai đoạn nghiên cứu và sửa đổi cho tiến bộ hơn, đến nay nệm lò xo vẫn được phát triển dựa trên 2 dạng bố cục căn bản là lò xo liên kết và lò xo túi. Mỗi dạng lại có những tiện ích ưu việt riêng phù hợp với từng nhu cầu khác nhau của người sử dụng. Vậy Nệm Lò Xo Liên Kết Là Gì?






- Nệm lò xo liên kết là loại nệm có phần chịu lực chính là hệ khung lò xo liên kết. Hệ khung giúp nâng đỡ và hỗ trợ toàn bộ trọng lượng khi có lực tác dụng dựa vào sức căng bề mặt, có được nhờ vào sự liên kết giữa các lò xo đứng song song với nhau.

=*=> Để hiểu rõ hơn Nệm Lò Xo Liên Kết Là Gì? Chúng ta cần tìm hiểu:*

**Cấu tạo của Nệm Lò Xo Liên Kết:*
Cấu tạo của một tấm nệm lò xo liên kết được phân thành 2 phần gồm: phần khung lò xo liên kết và phần lớp đệm.






​**Phần khung lò xo liên kết:*
+ Khung lò xo là phần quan trọng nhất của nệm vì khung lò xo sẽ chịu lực và hỗ trợ toàn bộ trọng lượng cơ thể.
_*Cấu tạo của một khung lò xo gồm: Các con lò xo hình xoắn ốc, các sợi thép dập xoắn ốc kết nối các con lò xo (lò xo phụ cường lực), thép viền._
+ Các con lò xo hình xoắn ốc: làm từ thép cao cấp có hàm lượng cacbon cao, đảm bảo tốt về độ cứng. Các con lò xo này sẽ được phân bố đứng song song cạnh nhau, bố trí đều trong diện tích khung. Một tấm nệm lò xo liên kết tốt sẽ có khá nhiều các con lò xo này (khoảng vài trăm con).
+ Diện tích mặt cắt tiết diện của sợi thép làm con lò xo lớn hay nhỏ, và số vòng xoắn ốc của con lò xo ít hay nhiều sẽ quyết định đến độ cứng mềm của một tấm nệm lò xo liên kết.
+ Các sợi thép kết nối các con lò xo (lò xo phụ cường lực): kết nối các con lò xo đứng với nhau, giúp cho khung lò xo ổn định, vững chắc và góp phần tăng độ căng bề mặt. Số lượng các lò xo phụ cường lực hợp lý sẽ cho ra các tấm nệm lò xo liên kết cứng cáp với độ căng bề mặt cao, không bị lún trũng.
+ Thép viền gồm thép viền trên và viền dưới. Thép viền sẽ có đường kính lớn hơn so với sợi thép của các lò xo đóng vai trò là thép khung hỗ trợ xung quanh. Các con lò xo đứng phía ngoài cùng sẽ được liên kết với thép viền qua các mối nối tạo thành một hệ khung vững chắc.






​**Phần lớp đệm:*
+ Phần lớp đệm tăng thêm độ êm và sự thoải mái cho người nằm, vải bọc bên ngoài được may chần với hoa văn tinh tế giúp cho tấm nệm lò xo hoàn chỉnh được bắt mắt người dùng và góp phần cố định các lớp đệm bên trong.
+ Phần lớp đệm gồm nhiều lớp với chất liệu đa dạng: xơ dừa, các lớp mousse…






**CÁC DÒNG NỆM THÔNG DỤNG HIỆN NAY:*
+ Nệm lò xo liên kết Dunlopillo: _Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Spring venus, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Spring Diamond, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo OMNIA,..với độ cao từ 21cm trở lên,.._

**VỀ GIÁ THÀNH:*
+ Nệm lò xo liên kết có mức giá bình dân phù hợp với nhièu phân khúc khách hàng. Thời gian bảo hành dao động từ 5 - 10 năm. Để có thể chọn cho mình một tấm nệm lò xo phù hợp nhất, bạn nên trải nghiệm thử, tìm hiểu và nghe tư vấn nhiều hơn.


_*===> *_Mỗi loại nệm đều có một đặc tính nổi trội và độ cao riêng nhất định, tùy vào sở thích của mỗi người sẽ lựa chọn cho gia đình mình một chiếc nệm ưng ý nhất. Chúc các bạn luôn vui khỏe!


----------

